
85+ Places to Post Your Startup - jakeprins
https://www.makermove.com/directories
======
_Microft
_85?! Ridiculous! We need one universal place covering everyone!_

Has anyone experience with showing their work on one of the places (e.g. via a
_Show HN_?). Is there actually a noticable effect, e.g. on sales or sustained
level of awareness, e.g. by people recommending your work after having it seen
there?

Or is it rather like a flash in the pan - receiving increased attention on the
short term but no lasting advantage?

~~~
jakeprins
From my personal experience I can say that the most traffic will come in the
first couple of days. After that it will drop very fast. But it could also be
good for SEO, and it’s free, so a solid way for indie hackers to grab some
attention without spending money.

~~~
_Microft
Thanks!

------
echan00
How much does posting on these sites help with seo?

------
abinaya_rl
That's a great list, thanks for sharing!

